# Extraordinary Workshop in Berlin!



## NeoSolutions (Apr 20, 2009)

Dear photographers,

last year I took an extraordinary workshop in Belgium with a special topic, called Naked-Dance. This year the workshop will take place in Berlin. So anybody out there with travel plans to Germany in June could take a look at this. The content is about Fine Art photography combined with Dance photography, a quite unique combination. Even more unique is the location in Berlin, an old abandoned fairground in the East of Berlin that used to be the place for pleasure and leisure for families in the DDR.

You can find more info and sample pictures of the former workshop and the location in Berlin here.


----------

